#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Porta 61001 Bloqueada loadbalance!

## claudinhohw

Boa tarde galera estou com um problema aqui uso loadbalance pcc com 3 links ADSL Empresarial da OI eu fiz um dst-nat da porta 61001, a tráfego até o ip do servidor porem não acessa da porta closed, (bloqueada) e não vai de forma alguma alguém poderia me dar uma dica ai? o deu direcionamento esta assim:

no balance para rb central esta assim
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.99.3 to-ports=61001

do rb para o cliente:
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=61001

a porta e esta ai 61001 da vpn.

----------


## VALDECIR SAES

> Boa tarde galera estou com um problema aqui uso loadbalance pcc com 3 links ADSL Empresarial da OI eu fiz um dst-nat da porta 61001, a tráfego até o ip do servidor porem não acessa da porta closed, (bloqueada) e não vai de forma alguma alguém poderia me dar uma dica ai? o deu direcionamento esta assim:
> 
> no balance para rb central esta assim
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.99.3 to-ports=61001
> 
> do rb para o cliente:
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=61001
> 
> a porta e esta ai 61001 da vpn.


Camarada boa tarde,

Tem um Tutorial aqui mesmo no under que é muito bom para iniciantes ou quem quer aprender mais um pouco.

Segue abaixo , espero ter ajudado.

https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=2486

----------


## claudinhohw

obrigado, já tinha visto não tenho problema com o balance só com o a porta 61001

----------


## rogeriodj

> Boa tarde galera estou com um problema aqui uso loadbalance pcc com 3 links ADSL Empresarial da OI eu fiz um dst-nat da porta 61001, a tráfego até o ip do servidor porem não acessa da porta closed, (bloqueada) e não vai de forma alguma alguém poderia me dar uma dica ai? o deu direcionamento esta assim:
> 
> no balance para rb central esta assim
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.99.3 to-ports=61001
> 
> do rb para o cliente:
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=Servidor disabled=no dst-port=61001 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.1.22 to-ports=61001
> 
> a porta e esta ai 61001 da vpn.



O redirecionamento so funciona com o link default, nos outros links não ira funcionar. E vc tem de redirecionar a porta para o ip do concentrador e do concentrador para o ip do servidor ou para o ip do equipamento q esta no meio desse server, assim por diante ate chegar no server!!

----------


## claudinhohw

> O redirecionamento so funciona com o link default, nos outros links não ira funcionar. E vc tem de redirecionar a porta para o ip do concentrador e do concentrador para o ip do servidor ou para o ip do equipamento q esta no meio desse server, assim por diante ate chegar no server!!


eu fiz um dst-nat do balance apontando pro ip da rb central da rb central pra rb apontando pro ip do cliente e da rb do cliente apontando pro servidor, é assim msm Rogerio?

----------


## rogeriodj

> eu fiz um dst-nat do balance apontando pro ip da rb central da rb central pra rb apontando pro ip do cliente e da rb do cliente apontando pro servidor, é assim msm Rogerio?


Sim, resta saber se o link que vc esta usando no balance é o link default...

----------


## claudinhohw

> Sim, resta saber se o link que vc esta usando no balance é o link default...


o link que eu coloquei pra essa portar sair e o msm link que eu fiz pra ser a rota de sites seguros e no-balance seria isso?

----------


## felipeandrade55

Amigo o ideal não seria ter tantos NAT um atrás do outro e etc... Mas enfim, coloque os dst-nat em cima na lista de regras, depois tente conectar na porta mencionada e veja se o contador vai mostrar que o trafego está chegando, cheque do balance até o cliente para ver até onde os pacotes estão chegando. Poste o resultado.

----------


## claudinhohw

> Amigo o ideal não seria ter tantos NAT um atrás do outro e etc... Mas enfim, coloque os dst-nat em cima na lista de regras, depois tente conectar na porta mencionada e veja se o contador vai mostrar que o trafego está chegando, cheque do balance até o cliente para ver até onde os pacotes estão chegando. Poste o resultado.


ok obrigado vou testar.

----------

